# "Reply with quote" gone awry



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Whenever I "Reply with quote" I click my cursor at the end of the previous poster's post to begin my entry. Then, the post automatically back-scrolls and my cursor ends up somewhere in the middle of his quote. :shock: [Obviously I can't post in the middle of his quote.]

How can this be fixed?


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> Whenever I "Reply with quote" I click my cursor at the end of the previous poster's post to begin my entry. Then, the post automatically back-scrolls and my cursor ends up somewhere in the middle of his quote. :shock: [Obviously I can't post in the middle of his quote.]
> 
> How can this be fixed?


It apparently happens only on very long quotes.

I'll live.


----------



## JohnGalt (Apr 11, 2003)

Click "Go Advanced" ... its better.


----------



## Kelly Bucheger (Jun 5, 2006)

JohnGalt said:


> Click "Go Advanced" ... its better.


A double-click on "Reply With Quote" will take you there directly...


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Gracias, Amigos! [Seems like it should work normally, but that's cool.]


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

jazzbluescat said:


> Whenever I "Reply with quote" I click my cursor at the end of the previous poster's post to begin my entry. Then, the post automatically back-scrolls and my cursor ends up somewhere in the middle of his quote. :shock: [Obviously I can't post in the middle of his quote.]
> 
> How can this be fixed?


Send $25 for my book "The Ins and Outs of Sax On The Web and how to get around it or out of it. "
Send to:

The guy in padded cell #3
Donkey Doo House of Corrections and Wedding Dress Alterations
Donkey Doo, Texas 12


----------



## JohnGalt (Apr 11, 2003)

Ha. also, if the quote that you are "repling with" is a long one, leave it out.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

spartacus said:


> Send $25 for my book "The Ins and Outs of Sax On The Web and how to get around it or out of it. "
> Send to:
> 
> The guy in padded cell #3
> ...


Check's in the mail.


----------



## bobsax (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm going to use this thread to complain about a slightly different problem.
I don't think it deserves it's own thread but I just feel like griping 

When I'm finished "replying with quote" I often click the *Reply to Thread* button thinking it will post my reply but instead, of course, it erases everything I just wrote .
I still don't like the new site. The Woodwind Forum, thank goodness is still the same.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

bobsax said:


> ............................
> I still don't like the new site. The Woodwind Forum, thank goodness is still the same.


Thank goodness, there are plenty of choices available for consumers.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Thank goodness, there are plenty of choices available for consumers.


Don't let the negativity wear you down, Harri. We know you're working your tail off. We don't expect miracles.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> Don't let the negativity wear you down, Harri. We know you're working your tail off. We don't expect miracles.


Thanks, jazzbluescat for the words of wisdom and encouragement. After a couple of days of tying lose ends, the world looks like a much better place to be in.


----------

